# Panama City 8-15-08



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I finally pulled the boat down to PC friday. We arrived in the afternoon and planned on staying for a couple days. The main targets were reds and specks. Ihad some good places to go to since I had help from our experts here in Pensacola. 

We decided to take a late afternoon trip to West Bay and try our hand with some topwaters. Within minutes, I get my first blow up. I fight him all the way to the boat and he comes off just as I was going to pick him up. Would have been a nice red:banghead. A couple minutes later, I see abig red circling the skitterwalk. It wouldn't eat and I didn't have anything else rigged up to throw at him. He then swims off. Then about a 1/2 hour later, I finally get a nice solid hit. I was actually looking back to check the depth finder when he hit. All I heard was a splash and then my rod bends over. He took a bunch of line out but I eventually got him in. A nice fish with a few spots.










Next day(Saturday), we wake up to pouring rain. I wanted to fish till noon, but the radar was showing rain for probably 5 more hours. So we pack up and head home. That was an expensive redfish. $150(hotel+gas)for 2hours of fishing. It was fun though, seeing new sights and waterways.


----------

